
Corona Virus Wiki edited over 500 times in the past day alone - aerodog
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php
======
allovernow
This is the first time in history that information regarding a total global
event is being communicated in real time in a decentralized manner to hundreds
of millions of people simultaneously. Absolutely fascinating to watch this
unfold.

